# emerge -uDNpv world [SOLVED]

## snakeo2

Not sure if this is the right forum, but im trying to update my system and it's crashing with the following message:

emerge -uDNpv world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy "x11-base/xorg-server[kdrive]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.6 (Change USE: +kdrive)

(dependency required by "app-admin/sabayon-2.28.1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "world" [argument])

 * IMPORTANT: 12 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

do I have to add "+kdrive" to my use flags? thanks in advance.

----------

## tliou

Open up an editor and add this line:

```
x11-base/xorg-server kdrive
```

to the file /etc/portage/package.use

Save the file and try again to run

```
emerge -uDNpv world 
```

You may find that it will keep giving you similar messages.  Keep adding those lines to package.use, just examine the USE flags carefully before doing this.  The advantage of using package.use vs. just adding USE="kdrive" to /etc/make.conf is that you may NOT want to have kdrive as a use flag for some other package.

----------

## snakeo2

You were right, it complained again about a separate package which I added to package.use, but now im getting another message altogether:

emerge -uDNpv world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

sys-auth/consolekit:0

  ('installed', '/', 'sys-auth/consolekit-0.3.0-r2', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    sys-auth/consolekit[-policykit] required by ('installed', '/', 'sys-apps/hal-0.5.13-r2', 'nomerge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.1', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=sys-auth/consolekit-0.2 required by ('installed', '/', 'gnome-base/gnome-volume-manager-2.24.1', 'nomerge')

    >=sys-auth/consolekit-0.4[policykit] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-auth/polkit-0.96-r1', 'merge')

    sys-auth/consolekit required by ('installed', '/', 'gnome-base/gdm-2.20.10-r2', 'nomerge')

    (and 2 more)

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously. If such a conflict exists in the

dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can not be

installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of the

--backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if that will

solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page

or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy ">=gnome-base/gvfs-1.4.3[gdu]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- gnome-base/gvfs-1.4.3-r1 (Change USE: +gdu)

(dependency required by "gnome-base/gnome-2.28.2" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "world" [argument])

----------

## tliou

Seems to me that I saw this message recently.  The key word in the message is "automatically".

You should first try the command

```
emerge -uDNpv world --backtrack=30
```

as this may indeed fix the problem.  If it does not, then you have to start doing emerges of individual packages, and I'd start with

```
emerge -av consolekit
```

Looking a bit more at your output, it looks like your existing copy of consolekit is old, and other things are of various ages so are asking for other versions of consolekit.  If you get the latest version of consolekit installed, you may need to update hal, gnome-volume-manager, polkit and gdm before you can get back to an automated update of world.

Incidentally, did you do a sync lately?

```
emerge --sync
```

----------

## snakeo2

I actually ran emerge --sync a few hours ago. I went ahead and ran emerge -av consolekit and everything went smooth. I will now remove consolekit from package.keywords. 

I ran emerge -uDNpv world --backtrack=30 after emerging consolekit and i'm getting this message now:

 emerge -uDNpv world --backtrack=30

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy "sys-auth/consolekit[-policykit]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.1 (Change USE: -policykit)

(dependency required by "sys-apps/hal-0.5.13-r2" [installed])

(dependency required by "world" [argument])

 embedded

>=x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.0:4 sqlite

>=x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.0:4  mysql 

>=net-libs/libsoup-2.25.1 gnome 

>=net-libs/libsoup-2.25.1:2.4 gnome 

gnome-base/gvfs gnome 

x11-libs/cairo svg 

>=sys-fs/udev-145 extras

sys-fs/udev extras

x11-base/xorg-server kdrive

sys-auth/consolekit policykit

gnome-base/gvfs gdu

sys-apps/parted device-mapper

dev-java/blackdown-jdk

----------

## tliou

oddly enough, I have consolekit installed WITH policykit and hal WITHOUT.

Try emerging hal by itself:

```
emerge -av hal
```

and then try going back to automation again.  Off to run errands.  Back in an hour or so.

----------

## snakeo2

was able to emerge hal with no problems, but when i try to run " emerge -uDNpv world --backtrack=30", i get the following:

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy ">=sys-auth/consolekit-0.4[policykit]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.1 (Change USE: +policykit)

(dependency required by "sys-auth/polkit-0.96-r1" [installed])

(dependency required by "sys-apps/devicekit-disks-009" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "sys-apps/gnome-disk-utility-2.28.1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "gnome-base/gvfs-1.4.3-r1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "gnome-base/libgnome-2.28.0" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.24.3" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.24.3" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2.3-r1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "net-libs/libproxy-0.2.3-r3" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "net-libs/libsoup-gnome-2.28.2" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "net-libs/libsoup-2.28.2" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "media-libs/swfdec-0.8.4" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "world" [argument])

mind you, i have already emerge consolekit.

----------

## John R. Graham

 *snakeo2 wrote:*   

> - sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.1 (Change USE: +policykit)

 means that consolkit must be built with the policykit USE flag.  It's another thing to add to your package.use file.  After you do so, do an

```
emerge -uDNv world
```

and consolekit will be rebuilt with the proper features.    :Wink: 

- John

----------

## tliou

Back from my errands.

Agree with John.  Just re-emerge consolekit after adding policykit to package.use as in

```
sys-auth/consolekit policykit
```

This may lead to other similar error messages.  However, you are making progress!    :Confused:  You just have to go through the messages one at a time to fix until you get the automatic procedure to work.  Typically, fixing the top problem each time is the way to go.  It gets tedious, but eventually if you keep updating package.use, your emerges will rarely fail this way.

----------

## snakeo2

I added "policykit" to my use flags and proceed to emerge -uDNv world and some 350+ packages were emerged. It appears that everything went ok. However, 3 packages failed to emerge/build:

* 

 * The following 3 packages have failed to build or install:

 * 

 *  ('ebuild', '/', 'media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.21-r1', 'merge'), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.21-r1/temp/build.log'

 *  ('ebuild', '/', 'sci-geosciences/googleearth-5.1.3533.1731-r1', 'merge'), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/sci-geosciences/googleearth-5.1.3533.1731-r1/temp/build.log'

 *  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-python/PyQt4-4.7.3', 'merge'), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/PyQt4-4.7.3/temp/build.log'

----------

## VoidMage

 *snakeo2 wrote:*   

> However, 3 packages failed to emerge/build:
> 
> * 
> 
>  * The following 3 packages have failed to build or install:
> ...

 

...and without a working crystal ball, that tells us completely nothing.

----------

## snakeo2

Here is more info. I can see that I need to Move /etc/modules.d/alsa to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf., just not sure if is as simple as 

mv /etc/modules.d/alsa /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf.?

* Configuration of dev-python/PyQt4-4.7.3 with CPython 3.1...

python3.1 configure.py --confirm-license --bindir=/usr/bin --destdir=/usr/lib64/python3.1/site-packages --sipdir=/usr/share/sip --qsci-api --enable=QtCore --enable=QtNetwork --enable=QtScript --enable=QtTest --enable=QtXml --enable=QtGui --enable=QtDesigner --enable=QtScriptTools --enable=QtOpenGL --enable=QtSql --enable=QtSvg --enable=QtWebKit CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CXX=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ LINK=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ LINK_SHLIB=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ CFLAGS='-march=athlon64 -msse3 -O2 -pipe' CXXFLAGS='-march=athlon64 -msse3 -O2 -pipe' LFLAGS='-Wl,-O1'

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "configure.py", line 37, in <module>

    import sipconfig

ImportError: No module named sipconfig

 * ERROR: dev-python/PyQt4-4.7.3 failed:

 *   Configuration failed with CPython 3.1 in configuration() function

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 4776:  Called python_execute_function '-s' 'configuration'

 *   environment, line 3456:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                       die "${failure_message}";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-python/PyQt4-4.7.3',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-python/PyQt4-4.7.3'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/PyQt4-4.7.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/PyQt4-4.7.3/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/PyQt4-4.7.3/work/PyQt-x11-gpl-4.7.3'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-python/PyQt4-4.7.3, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/PyQt4-4.7.3/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package sci-geosciences/googleearth-5.1.3533.1731-r1:

 * Fetch failed for 'sci-geosciences/googleearth-5.1.3533.1731-r1', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/sci-geosciences/googleearth-5.1.3533.1731-r1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.21-r1:

 * Obsolete config /etc/modules.d/alsa found.

 * ERROR: media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.21-r1 failed:

 *   Move /etc/modules.d/alsa to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf.

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *                     ebuild.sh, line  54:  Called pkg_setup

 *   alsa-utils-1.0.21-r1.ebuild, line  34:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *   		die "Move /etc/modules.d/alsa to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf."

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.21-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.21-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.21-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.21-r1/temp/die.env'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.21-r1/work/alsa-utils-1.0.21'

 * Messages for package dev-python/PyQt4-4.7.3:

 * ERROR: dev-python/PyQt4-4.7.3 failed:

 *   Configuration failed with CPython 3.1 in configuration() function

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 4776:  Called python_execute_function '-s' 'configuration'

 *   environment, line 3456:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                       die "${failure_message}";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-python/PyQt4-4.7.3',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-python/PyQt4-4.7.3'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/PyQt4-4.7.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/PyQt4-4.7.3/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/PyQt4-4.7.3/work/PyQt-x11-gpl-4.7.3'

 * 

 * The following 3 packages have failed to build or install:

 * 

 *  ('ebuild', '/', 'sci-geosciences/googleearth-5.1.3533.1731-r1', 'merge'), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/sci-geosciences/googleearth-5.1.3533.1731-r1/temp/build.log'

 *  ('ebuild', '/', 'media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.21-r1', 'merge'), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.21-r1/temp/build.log'

 *  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-python/PyQt4-4.7.3', 'merge'), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/PyQt4-4.7.3/temp/build.log'

 * 

As far as googleearth, here is the error message:

2010-05-29 08:38:17 (135 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/GoogleEarthLinux-5.1.3533.1731.bin' saved [25932414/25932414]

('Filesize does not match recorded size', 25932414, 25989559)

!!! Fetched file: GoogleEarthLinux-5.1.3533.1731.bin VERIFY FAILED!

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

!!! Got:      25932414

!!! Expected: 25989559

Refetching... File renamed to '/usr/portage/distfiles/GoogleEarthLinux-5.1.3533.1731.bin._checksum_failure_.v1KX7W'

!!! Couldn't download 'GoogleEarthLinux-5.1.3533.1731.bin'. Aborting.

 * Fetch failed for 'sci-geosciences/googleearth-5.1.3533.1731-r1', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/sci-geosciences/googleearth-5.1.3533.1731-r1/temp/build.log'

>>> Failed to emerge sci-geosciences/googleearth-5.1.3533.1731-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sci-geosciences/googleearth-5.1.3533.1731-r1/temp/build.l

----------

## tliou

I'm afraid this is likely to be a bit more complicated than what you've done already, and you can't just do the mv command.

From what you've posted, it looks like PyQt4 emerge failed first, then the emerge of alsa-utils.  And the problem appears to have been a file or script or program named sipconfig.  A quick search of google shows that it is part of a package named dev-python/sip which is a dependency of PyQt4--a package that I'm not familiar with but presumably is python in some variant having to do with QT.  [Update: emerge --search PyQt4 says that it provides python bindings for qt.]

I think that you need to do this:

```

emerge -av sip
```

Actually, if you just ask for

```

emerge -av PyQt4
```

it is supposed to draw sip in.  The problem is that the -U option in your emerge says to update something, and that is a little inconsistent in drawing in dependencies.  I think the problem is that the dependency sometimes has to be recompiled for an update of the depending package, but because it is up to date in version number, it doesn't get drawn in.  The new emerge should take care of that.  After that, we can deal with alsa.

350 packages flawlessly is pretty goooooood.

----------

## tliou

Incidentally, there may be other problems similar to this that won't show up in an emerge -UD world.  That, of course, is what revdep-rebuild is all about.

Just in case (please don't be insulted), you get that by running:

```
emerge -av gentoolkit
```

----------

## snakeo2

I was actually able to fix the errrors with alsa and now im down to googleearth & pyqt4. I will try your suggestions  report back.

----------

## tliou

great!

googleearth is a bit touchy...

----------

## snakeo2

ok,

After emerge sip, PyQt4 compiled without any errors. Prior to running revdep-rebuild, I decided to run python-updater first and my system is crashing with the following message:

check: manual [Added to list manually, see CHECKS in manpage for more information.]

 *   Adding to list: x11-misc/adesklets:0

 * emerge -Dv1 --keep-going app-admin/webapp-config:0 app-emulation/virtualbox-bin:0 dev-libs/boost:0 dev-libs/boost:1.41 dev-python/elementtree:0 dev-python/feedparser:0 dev-python/numeric:0 dev-python/pyalsaaudio:0 dev-python/qscintilla-python:0 dev-python/setuptools:0 x11-libs/vte:0 x11-misc/adesklets:0

 * IMPORTANT: 13 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "dev-python/numeric:0" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-python/numeric-24.2-r6 (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Arfrever Frehtes Taifersar Arahesis <arfrever@gentoo.org> (25 Apr 2010)

# Replaced by dev-python/numpy. Masked for deletion in 30 days (bug #181653).

- dev-python/numeric-24.2-r5 (masked by: package.mask, missing keyword)

- dev-python/numeric-23.7 (masked by: package.mask)

I was going to add the package to /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask, but there are so many sections on that file and wasnt sure if I could just add it anywhere....

revdep-rebuild crashes with the following message:

revdep-rebuild 

 * Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

 * Checking reverse dependencies

 * Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

 * will be emerged.

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Found existing 1_files.rr

 * Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH

 * Found existing 2_ldpath.rr.

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

 * Found existing 3_broken.rr.

 * Assigning files to packages

 * Found existing 4_raw.rr

 * Cleaning list of packages to rebuild

 * Found existing 4_pkgs.rr

 * Assigning packages to ebuilds

 * Found existing 4_ebuilds.rr

 * Evaluating package order

 * Generated new 5_order.rr

 * All prepared. Starting rebuild

emerge --oneshot  --keep-going kde-base/nepomuk:4.3

x11-libs/qt:3

..........

 * IMPORTANT: 13 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "x11-libs/qt:3".

 * IMPORTANT: 13 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

 * 

 * revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages.

 * you have the following choices:

 * - If emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild.

 * - Use /etc/portage/package.keywords to unmask a newer version of the package.

 *   (and remove 5_order.rr to be evaluated again)

 * - Modify the above emerge command and run it manually.

 * - Compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually,

 *   remove temporary files, and try again.

 *   (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

 * 

 * To remove temporary files, please run:

 * rm /var/cache/revdep-rebuild/*.rr

----------

## snakeo2

does the following mean everything is ok ?

revdep-rebuild 

 * Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

 * Checking reverse dependencies

 * Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

 * will be emerged.

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Generated new 1_files.rr

 * Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH

 * Generated new 2_ldpath.rr

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

[ 100% ]                 

 * Dynamic linking on your system is consistent... All done.

----------

## tliou

Cool.  success.

 :Laughing: 

I assume that you did an emerge of qt to fix the python updater messages?

----------

## snakeo2

Almost there, still crashing when I run python-updater:

emerge -Dv1 --keep-going app-admin/webapp-config:0 app-emulation/virtualbox-bin:0 dev-libs/boost:0 dev-libs/boost:1.41 dev-python/elementtree:0 dev-python/feedparser:0 dev-python/numeric:0 dev-python/pyalsaaudio:0 dev-python/qscintilla-python:0 dev-python/setuptools:0 x11-libs/vte:0 x11-misc/adesklets:0

 * IMPORTANT: 13 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "dev-python/numeric:0" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-python/numeric-24.2-r6 (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Arfrever Frehtes Taifersar Arahesis <arfrever@gentoo.org> (25 Apr 2010)

# Replaced by dev-python/numpy. Masked for deletion in 30 days (bug #181653).

- dev-python/numeric-24.2-r5 (masked by: package.mask, missing keyword)

- dev-python/numeric-23.7 (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

do I add dev-python/numeric-24.2-r6 to /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask?

----------

## tliou

No.

Notice the reason for the masking.  It's basically being removed from the supported tree of packages.  Hang on a moment while I look up some stuff.

----------

## tliou

OK.  numeric has a serious problem.  It has a routine that is supposed to output random (pseudorandom actually) numbers but it is far less able to do that for some obscure far upstream issues.  It looks like the package has been replaced by numpy.

So try this:

```
emerge -avC numeric
```

This shouldn't touch anything in your system and should get rid of the problem with the python-updater.  Refer to the Gentoo handbook, but -C option on emerge should never be done lightly.  To get the functionality back that numeric is supposed to give you, do this:

```
emerge -av numpy
```

then you should be able to run python-updater again, and we can proceed to the next problem.

----------

## snakeo2

went ahead and unmerged numeric and emerge numpy and everything went ok. Im now running python-update but I have to step out for a few hours. I will report back later. Thanks for all the help.

----------

## tliou

For more info on numeric vs numpy, I did this:

```
# emerge --search numpy

Searching...    

[ Results for search key : numpy ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  dev-python/numpy

      Latest version available: 1.3.0-r1

      Latest version installed: 1.3.0-r1

      Size of files: 1,949 kB

      Homepage:      http://numpy.scipy.org/

      Description:   Fast array and numerical python library

      License:       BSD

# emerge --search numeric

Searching...    

[ Results for search key : numeric ]

[ Applications found : 2 ]

*  app-office/gnumeric

      Latest version available: 1.8.4-r2

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 13,757 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.gnome.org/projects/gnumeric/

      Description:   Gnumeric, the GNOME Spreadsheet

      License:       GPL-2

*  dev-python/numeric [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 24.2-r6

      Latest version installed: 24.2-r6

      Size of files: 1,931 kB

      Homepage:      http://numeric.scipy.org/

      Description:   Numerical multidimensional array language facility for Python.

      License:       as-is

```

I went to http://numpy.scipy.org/, read the stuff then tried to go to http://numeric.scipy.org/ which amusingly just points back to numpy.scipy.org.  Here's the page on that site that tell some of what's gone on with numpy vs numeric: 

http://numpy.scipy.org////old_array_packages.html

----------

## tliou

catch you later.

----------

## snakeo2

python-updater finished without any errors. I think I'm done updating for now. Thanks for all your help.

----------

## snakeo2

I spoke too soon. I went ahead and rebooted my system and now my keyboard & mouse are not working. Not sure what could have caused that during the update. I have to step out again and will try to boot with a sysrescue and see what could be wrong.

----------

## tliou

I actually posted something a few days ago that might help.  Take a look:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-828046-highlight-.html

If you can boot the system and ssh into your machine, you should be able to follow the instructions.  This looks like the problem that people have been having recently with xorg-server-1.7.6

----------

## snakeo2

Thanks for the suggestion. I think I should be able to chroot into my system and try your solution. I will report back tomorrow.

----------

## tliou

I'll be on the look out.

----------

## snakeo2

# emerge -av =xorg-server-1.8.0 

 * IMPORTANT: 13 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] media-fonts/font-util-1.1.1-r1 [1.1.1] USE="(-debug%)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.8 [1.7] INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -joystick -penmount -synaptics -tslib -virtualbox -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="radeonhd -apm -ark -ast -chips -cirrus -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx (-geode) -glint -i128 (-i740) (-impact) -intel -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nouveau% -nv -nvidia -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -via -virtualbox -vmware (-voodoo) (-xgi)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.19 [2.4.18_pre20100211-r1] USE="-debug" 419 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/mesa-7.8.1 [7.7.1] USE="nptl xcb -debug (-gallium) -motif -pic (-selinux)" VIDEO_CARDS="radeonhd -intel -mach64 -mga -none -nouveau -r128 -radeon -savage -sis -svga -tdfx -via (-sunffb%)" 5,018 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0 [1.7.6] USE="hal ipv6 kdrive nptl udev%* xorg -dmx -doc% -minimal -static-libs% -tslib (-debug%) (-sdl%*)" 4,978 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xinit-1.2.1-r2 [1.2.0-r3] USE="minimal pam -debug" 139 kB

[blocks b     ] <x11-apps/xinit-1.2.1-r1 ("<x11-apps/xinit-1.2.1-r1" is blocking x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0)

Total: 6 packages (6 upgrades), Size of downloads: 10,551 kB

Conflict: 1 block

Looks like xinit is blocking xorg-server-1.8....how do i fix this problem so everythig goes smoothly?

----------

## tliou

At first I thought it was init, which would be pretty risky to change.  However, it is xinit, and it looks like its just a block

Do this

emerge -C xinit

then

emerge -av xinit

----------

## tliou

Make sure to include this in /etc/portage/package.keywords

```
=x11-apps/xinit-1.2.1-r1 
```

except that you probably want to make it

```
=x11-apps/xinit-1.2.1-r2
```

because it has been updated in the last couple of weeks.

----------

## VoidMage

@tliou:   :Rolling Eyes:  re-read that portage output

@snakeo2: that's only a soft block, it should emerge just fine.Last edited by VoidMage on Sun May 30, 2010 8:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tliou

 :Embarassed:    Ooops.  You're right.  emerge away.

----------

## snakeo2

Voidmage,

I went ahead with the emerge but it crashed at the end:

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0/work/xorg-server-1.8.0/hw/xfree86/dri'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0/work/xorg-server-1.8.0/hw/xfree86'

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0/work/xorg-server-1.8.0/hw/xfree86'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0/work/xorg-server-1.8.0/hw'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

 * ERROR: x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0 failed:

 *   Compilation failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3906:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           die "Compilation failed";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0/work/xorg-server-1.8.0'

>>> Failed to emerge x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0/temp/build.log'

*** Resuming merge...

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

 * Messages for package x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.19:

 * libdrm's ABI may have changed without change in library name

 * Please rebuild media-libs/mesa, x11-base/xorg-server and

 * your video drivers in x11-drivers/*.

 * Messages for package x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0:

 * Usage of hal is strongly discouraged. Please migrate to udev.

 * From next major release on the hal support will be fully disabled.

 * Both hal and udev flags are enabled.

 * Enabling only udev!

 * ERROR: x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0 failed:

 *   Compilation failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3906:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           die "Compilation failed";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0/work/xorg-server-1.8.0'

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xinit-1.2.1-r2 [1.2.0-r3] USE="minimal pam -debug" 0 kB

[blocks B     ] <x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0 ("<x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0" is blocking x11-apps/xinit-1.2.1-r2)

Total: 1 package (1 upgrade), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Conflict: 1 block (1 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.6', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    x11-base/xorg-server required by world

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

 * 

 * The following package has failed to build or install:

 * 

 *  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0', 'merge'), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0/temp/build.log'

 *

----------

## tliou

Are those all the errors that you got?

It is interesting that before you were getting a block with a lower case "b" but you are now getting a block with a capital "B" for xinit.  This requires the emerge -C, emerge sequence I suggested earlier, but let's see if voidmage responds.

I also see the hal vs udev error on your messages.  I assume that you are using both?  Hopefully it's just a warning and you can deal with that some other time.

----------

## snakeo2

Yes. I followed the  sequence you suggested and got those errors:

"emerge -C xinit

then

emerge -av xinit"

I'm just finding out that Hal is being faced out and I'm not sure if which one I'm using. I can see I have hal in my use flags:

emerge --info

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.31.12-std135-amd64 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31.12-std135-amd64-x86_64-AMD_Phenom-tm-_II_X4_940_Processor-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 29 May 2010 19:00:19 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r4, 2.6.5-r2, 3.1.2-r3

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.1.0

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4, 4.4.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -msse3 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -msse3 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--keep-going"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo ftp://mirror.iawnet.sandia.gov/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/pub/linux/gentoo ftp://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ http://gentoo.netnitco.net ftp://gentoo.netnitco.net/pub/mirrors/gentoo/source/ http://open-systems.ufl.edu/mirrors/gentoo http://gentoo.llarian.net/ ftp://gentoo.llarian.net/pub/gentoo http://gentoo.binarycompass.org ftp://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo http://gentoo.cs.lewisu.edu/gentoo/ http://prometheus.cs.wmich.edu/gentoo http://modzer0.cs.uaf.edu/public/gentoo/ "

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="(-firebird) 3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac accessibility acl acpi additions alsa amd64 apache2 audio automount avahi avi berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus divx4linux dri dts dv dvd dvdr dvdread embedded emboss encode exif fam fame firefox flac fortran fts3 gdbm gif glitz gnome gpm gtk hal howl iconv imap ipv6 jpeg kde kerberos lcms ldap ldapsam libnotify libwww live mad maildir matroska mdnsresponder-compat mikmod mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg msyql mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp oss pam pango pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sasl sdk sdl semantic-desktop session spell spl sql sqlite sse sse2 ssl startup-notification subtitles suexec suid svg swat sysfs tcpd theora tiff truetype unicode usb vda vorbis webkit winbind x264 xanim xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

----------

## tliou

You have a lot of use flags set.  You could try removing hal from your /etc/make.conf.  It may still be necessary elsewhere, but here it may be causing a conflict.  If you do decide to remove it, you can try to discover where else it might be needed by doing a

```
emerge -v world --pretend > somefile
```

Then open up an editor and look for hal.  If you think those files should have hal for compilation, add them to /etc/portage/package.use with hal set.  You can do this for all the other use flags to try to reduce the complexity of your global use flags and stop some of the problems that can be caused by having universally set use flags.  However, you could also wait for future emerges to show you such clashes and do that type of tedious work later.

For now, it might just work if you remove the hal use flag and try emerging again.

----------

## snakeo2

I went ahead and removed hal from use flags, ran 

emerge -av =xorg-server-1.8.0 

 * IMPORTANT: 13 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xinit-1.2.1-r2  USE="minimal pam -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0 [1.7.6] USE="hal ipv6 kdrive nptl udev%* xorg -dmx -doc% -minimal -static-libs% -tslib (-debug%) (-sdl%*)" 0 kB

[blocks b     ] <x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0 ("<x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0" is blocking x11-apps/xinit-1.2.1-r2)

Total: 2 packages (1 upgrade, 1 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Conflict: 1 block

and still showing conflicts. 

I also did the following:

 emerge -C xinit 

 * This action can remove important packages! In order to be safer, use

 * `emerge -pv --depclean <atom>` to check for reverse dependencies before

 * removing packages.

--- Couldn't find 'null/xinit' to unmerge.

>>> No packages selected for removal by unmerge

 * IMPORTANT: 13 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

(chroot) sysresccd / # emerge -av xinit

 * IMPORTANT: 13 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xinit-1.2.1-r2  USE="minimal pam -debug" 0 kB

[blocks B     ] <x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0 ("<x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0" is blocking x11-apps/xinit-1.2.1-r2)

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Conflict: 1 block (1 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-apps/xinit-1.2.1-r2', 'merge') pulled in by

    xinit

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.6', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    x11-base/xorg-server required by world

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

should i emerge -C xorg-server-1.8 and try again?

----------

## VoidMage

@snakeo2: it's quite obvious you've failed to post the actual error.

And for the future, use a pastebin.

Also, check 'emerge -upvD --with-bdeps y world', as the chances are

you've missed something (either among protos or libs of xserver)

----------

## tliou

yes.  I also note that hal still seems to be getting pulled in by a use flag

 *Quote:*   

> [ebuild U ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0 [1.7.6] USE="hal ipv6 kdrive nptl udev%* xorg -dmx -doc% -minimal -static-libs% -tslib (-debug%) (-sdl%*)" 0 kB 

 

If you have to, you can do,

```
USE="-hal" emerge...
```

----------

## snakeo2

@ tliou,

can you be more specific when you say "USE="-hal" emerge? 

@ Voidmage,

I posted exactly where the error messages in the code first appeared. I will provide pastebin shortly. Also, here is the output of 'emerge -upvD --with-bdeps y world'

emerge -upvD --with-bdeps y world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/yaml-0.71 [0.68] 111 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/automake-1.8.5-r4 [1.8.5-r3] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/cabextract-1.2-r1 [1.2] USE="-extra-tools%" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/xorg-cf-files-1.0.3 [1.0.2] 335 kB

[ebuild     U ] perl-core/ExtUtils-ParseXS-2.22.03 [2.20.0401] 40 kB

[ebuild     U ] virtual/perl-ExtUtils-ParseXS-2.22.03 [2.20.0401] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/dnspython-1.8.0 [1.7.1] USE="-examples" 107 kB

[ebuild     U ] sci-geosciences/googleearth-5.1.3533.1731-r1 [4.2.205.5730] USE="-qt-bundled%" 25,381 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0 [1.7.6] USE="hal ipv6 kdrive nptl udev%* xorg -dmx -doc% -minimal -static-libs% -tslib (-debug%) (-sdl%*)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xinit-1.2.1-r2  USE="minimal pam -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/sudo-1.7.2_p6 [1.7.2_p4] USE="ldap pam -offensive (-selinux) -skey" 754 kB

Total: 11 packages (10 upgrades, 1 new), Size of downloads: 26,725 kB

----------

## tliou

Sorry about that,

Try,

```
emerge -C xorg-server

USE="-hal" emerge -av =xorg-server-1.8.0
```

If this works, remember to do a revdep-rebuild.

----------

## snakeo2

that didnt work:

libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -shared  .libs/libdri_la-dri.o .libs/libdri_la-drimodule.o .libs/libdri_la-xf86dri.o   /usr/lib64/libdrm.so /usr/bin /usr/sbin /bin /sbin -lm -lrt  -march=athlon64 -msse3 -Wl,-O1 -Wl,-z -Wl,lazy   -Wl,-soname -Wl,libdri.so -o .libs/libdri.so

/usr/bin: file not recognized: Is a directory

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[4]: *** [libdri.la] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0/work/xorg-server-1.8.0/hw/xfree86/dri'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0/work/xorg-server-1.8.0/hw/xfree86'

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0/work/xorg-server-1.8.0/hw/xfree86'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0/work/xorg-server-1.8.0/hw'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

 * ERROR: x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0 failed:

 *   Compilation failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3906:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           die "Compilation failed";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0/work/xorg-server-1.8.0'

>>> Failed to emerge x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0:

 * ERROR: x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0 failed:

 *   Compilation failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3906:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           die "Compilation failed";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0/work/xorg-server-1.8.0'

 * 

 * The following package has failed to build or install:

 * 

 *  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0', 'merge'), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0/temp/build.log'

 *

----------

## tliou

Would you post this please,

emerge --pretend xorg-server

----------

## snakeo2

As requested:

emerge --pretend xorg-server

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0  USE="hal ipv6 kdrive nptl udev xorg -dmx -doc -minimal -static-libs -tslib" 

 * IMPORTANT: 13 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

----------

## tliou

OK, post this please?

emerge --info =x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0

----------

## snakeo2

emerge --info =x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.31.12-std135-amd64 x86_64)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31.12-std135-amd64-x86_64-AMD_Phenom-tm-_II_X4_940_Processor-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 29 May 2010 19:00:19 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r4, 2.6.5-r2, 3.1.2-r3

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.1.0

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4, 4.4.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -msse3 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -msse3 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--keep-going"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo ftp://mirror.iawnet.sandia.gov/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/pub/linux/gentoo ftp://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ http://gentoo.netnitco.net ftp://gentoo.netnitco.net/pub/mirrors/gentoo/source/ http://open-systems.ufl.edu/mirrors/gentoo http://gentoo.llarian.net/ ftp://gentoo.llarian.net/pub/gentoo http://gentoo.binarycompass.org ftp://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo http://gentoo.cs.lewisu.edu/gentoo/ http://prometheus.cs.wmich.edu/gentoo http://modzer0.cs.uaf.edu/public/gentoo/ "

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="(-firebird) 3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac accessibility acl acpi additions alsa amd64 apache2 audio automount avahi avi berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus divx4linux dri dts dv dvd dvdr dvdread embedded emboss encode exif fam fame firefox flac fortran fts3 gdbm gif glitz gnome gpm gtk hal howl iconv imap ipv6 jpeg kde kerberos lcms ldap ldapsam libnotify libwww live mad maildir matroska mdnsresponder-compat mikmod mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg msyql mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp oss pam pango pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sasl sdk sdl semantic-desktop session spell spl sql sqlite sse sse2 ssl startup-notification subtitles suexec suid svg swat sysfs tcpd theora tiff truetype unicode usb vda vorbis webkit winbind x264 xanim xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

----------

## tliou

and this,

/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0/temp/build.log

thanks

----------

## snakeo2

is a really huge file and im trying to use pastebin, but not very familiar with the syntax. I tried wgetpaste but it's not working. 

wgetpaste /var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0/temp/build.log

Apparently nothing was received. Perhaps the connection failed. Enable --verbose or

--debug to get the output from wget that can help diagnose it correctly.

whats the correct syntax to use pastebin?

----------

## tliou

This might be easier.  Go to here:

http://gentoo.pastebin.ca/upload.php

and upload the file

----------

## tliou

Went back and looked over your output and thought about what might have gone wrong:

 *Quote:*   

> [ebuild U ] x11-apps/xinit-1.2.1-r2 [1.2.0-r3] USE="minimal pam -debug" 0 kB
> 
> [blocks B ] <x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0 ("<x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0" is blocking x11-apps/xinit-1.2.1-r2)
> 
> 

 

Notice that it is xinit-1.2.1-r2?  And remember my puzzlement that a soft block turned into a hard one?  I may have led you wrong when I said to put xinit-1.2.1-r2 in /etc/portage/package.keywords.  Try changing back to xinit-1.2.1-r1 and try the emerge of xorg-server again while you are puzzling over posting the log file.

If you can't get the log file posted, could you post from about 20 lines before the first error message before the emerge crashes?

----------

## snakeo2

ok, I went back and made changes to /etc/portage/package.keywords and tried emergeing xorg-server again with same results:

atement  -D_BSD_SOURCE -DHAS_FCHOWN -DHAS_STICKY_DIR_BIT -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/pixman-1   -I../../../include -I../../../include -I../../../Xext -I../../../composite -I../../../damageext -I../../../xfixes -I../../../Xi -I../../../mi -I../../../miext/shadow  -I../../../miext/damage -I../../../render -I../../../randr -I../../../fb -fvisibility=hidden -DHAVE_XORG_CONFIG_H -fvisibility=hidden   -DXF86PM   -march=athlon64 -msse3 -O2 -pipe  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,-z,lazy -o libxf86modes.la  xf86Crtc.lo xf86Cursors.lo xf86cvt.lo xf86gtf.lo xf86DisplayIDModes.lo xf86EdidModes.lo xf86Modes.lo xf86RandR12.lo xf86Rotate.lo xf86DiDGA.lo  -lm  -lrt

libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar cru .libs/libxf86modes.a .libs/xf86Crtc.o .libs/xf86Cursors.o .libs/xf86cvt.o .libs/xf86gtf.o .libs/xf86DisplayIDModes.o .libs/xf86EdidModes.o .libs/xf86Modes.o .libs/xf86RandR12.o .libs/xf86Rotate.o .libs/xf86DiDGA.o 

libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib .libs/libxf86modes.a

libtool: link: ( cd ".libs" && rm -f "libxf86modes.la" && ln -s "../libxf86modes.la" "libxf86modes.la" )

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0/work/xorg-server-1.8.0/hw/xfree86/modes'

Making all in dri

make[4]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0/work/xorg-server-1.8.0/hw/xfree86/dri'

../../../doltlibtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../../include    -I../../../hw/xfree86/common -I../../../hw/xfree86/os-support -I../../../hw/xfree86/modes -I../../../hw/xfree86/ddc -I../../../hw/xfree86/i2c -I../../../hw/xfree86/parser -I../../../hw/xfree86/ramdac -I../../../hw/xfree86/os-support/bus -I../../../glx -DHAVE_XORG_CONFIG_H -DHAVE_DIX_CONFIG_H -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -fno-strict-aliasing -Wbad-function-cast -Wformat=2 -Wold-style-definition -Wdeclaration-after-statement  -D_BSD_SOURCE -DHAS_FCHOWN -DHAS_STICKY_DIR_BIT -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/pixman-1   -I../../../include -I../../../include -I../../../Xext -I../../../composite -I../../../damageext -I../../../xfixes -I../../../Xi -I../../../mi -I../../../miext/shadow  -I../../../miext/damage -I../../../render -I../../../randr -I../../../fb -fvisibility=hidden  -DHAVE_XORG_CONFIG_H -fvisibility=hidden   -DXF86PM   -I/usr/include/X11/dri -I/usr/include/drm -I/usr/include/drm   -march=athlon64 -msse3 -O2 -pipe -MT libdri_la-dri.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libdri_la-dri.Tpo -c -o libdri_la-dri.lo `test -f 'dri.c' || echo './'`dri.c

../../../doltlibtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../../include    -I../../../hw/xfree86/common -I../../../hw/xfree86/os-support -I../../../hw/xfree86/modes -I../../../hw/xfree86/ddc -I../../../hw/xfree86/i2c -I../../../hw/xfree86/parser -I../../../hw/xfree86/ramdac -I../../../hw/xfree86/os-support/bus -I../../../glx -DHAVE_XORG_CONFIG_H -DHAVE_DIX_CONFIG_H -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -fno-strict-aliasing -Wbad-function-cast -Wformat=2 -Wold-style-definition -Wdeclaration-after-statement  -D_BSD_SOURCE -DHAS_FCHOWN -DHAS_STICKY_DIR_BIT -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/pixman-1   -I../../../include -I../../../include -I../../../Xext -I../../../composite -I../../../damageext -I../../../xfixes -I../../../Xi -I../../../mi -I../../../miext/shadow  -I../../../miext/damage -I../../../render -I../../../randr -I../../../fb -fvisibility=hidden  -DHAVE_XORG_CONFIG_H -fvisibility=hidden   -DXF86PM   -I/usr/include/X11/dri -I/usr/include/drm -I/usr/include/drm   -march=athlon64 -msse3 -O2 -pipe -MT libdri_la-drimodule.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libdri_la-drimodule.Tpo -c -o libdri_la-drimodule.lo `test -f 'drimodule.c' || echo './'`drimodule.c

../../../doltlibtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../../include    -I../../../hw/xfree86/common -I../../../hw/xfree86/os-support -I../../../hw/xfree86/modes -I../../../hw/xfree86/ddc -I../../../hw/xfree86/i2c -I../../../hw/xfree86/parser -I../../../hw/xfree86/ramdac -I../../../hw/xfree86/os-support/bus -I../../../glx -DHAVE_XORG_CONFIG_H -DHAVE_DIX_CONFIG_H -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -fno-strict-aliasing -Wbad-function-cast -Wformat=2 -Wold-style-definition -Wdeclaration-after-statement  -D_BSD_SOURCE -DHAS_FCHOWN -DHAS_STICKY_DIR_BIT -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/pixman-1   -I../../../include -I../../../include -I../../../Xext -I../../../composite -I../../../damageext -I../../../xfixes -I../../../Xi -I../../../mi -I../../../miext/shadow  -I../../../miext/damage -I../../../render -I../../../randr -I../../../fb -fvisibility=hidden  -DHAVE_XORG_CONFIG_H -fvisibility=hidden   -DXF86PM   -I/usr/include/X11/dri -I/usr/include/drm -I/usr/include/drm   -march=athlon64 -msse3 -O2 -pipe -MT libdri_la-xf86dri.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libdri_la-xf86dri.Tpo -c -o libdri_la-xf86dri.lo `test -f 'xf86dri.c' || echo './'`xf86dri.c

mv -f .deps/libdri_la-drimodule.Tpo .deps/libdri_la-drimodule.Plo

dri.c: In function ‘DRIScreenInit’:

dri.c:431: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

mv -f .deps/libdri_la-xf86dri.Tpo .deps/libdri_la-xf86dri.Plo

mv -f .deps/libdri_la-dri.Tpo .deps/libdri_la-dri.Plo

../../../doltlibtool --tag=CC   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -I../../../hw/xfree86/common -I../../../hw/xfree86/os-support -I../../../hw/xfree86/modes -I../../../hw/xfree86/ddc -I../../../hw/xfree86/i2c -I../../../hw/xfree86/parser -I../../../hw/xfree86/ramdac -I../../../hw/xfree86/os-support/bus -I../../../glx -DHAVE_XORG_CONFIG_H -DHAVE_DIX_CONFIG_H -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -fno-strict-aliasing -Wbad-function-cast -Wformat=2 -Wold-style-definition -Wdeclaration-after-statement  -D_BSD_SOURCE -DHAS_FCHOWN -DHAS_STICKY_DIR_BIT -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/pixman-1   -I../../../include -I../../../include -I../../../Xext -I../../../composite -I../../../damageext -I../../../xfixes -I../../../Xi -I../../../mi -I../../../miext/shadow  -I../../../miext/damage -I../../../render -I../../../randr -I../../../fb -fvisibility=hidden  -DHAVE_XORG_CONFIG_H -fvisibility=hidden   -DXF86PM   -I/usr/include/X11/dri -I/usr/include/drm -I/usr/include/drm   -march=athlon64 -msse3 -O2 -pipe -module -avoid-version -ldrm   -Wl,-O1 -Wl,-z,lazy -o libdri.la -rpath /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions libdri_la-dri.lo libdri_la-drimodule.lo libdri_la-xf86dri.lo  -lm  -lrt

libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -shared  .libs/libdri_la-dri.o .libs/libdri_la-drimodule.o .libs/libdri_la-xf86dri.o   /usr/lib64/libdrm.so /usr/bin /usr/sbin /bin /sbin -lm -lrt  -march=athlon64 -msse3 -Wl,-O1 -Wl,-z -Wl,lazy   -Wl,-soname -Wl,libdri.so -o .libs/libdri.so

/usr/bin: file not recognized: Is a directory

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[4]: *** [libdri.la] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0/work/xorg-server-1.8.0/hw/xfree86/dri'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0/work/xorg-server-1.8.0/hw/xfree86'

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0/work/xorg-server-1.8.0/hw/xfree86'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0/work/xorg-server-1.8.0/hw'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

 * ERROR: x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0 failed:

 *   Compilation failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3906:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           die "Compilation failed";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0/work/xorg-server-1.8.0'

>>> Failed to emerge x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0:

 * ERROR: x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0 failed:

 *   Compilation failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3906:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           die "Compilation failed";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0/work/xorg-server-1.8.0'

 * 

 * The following package has failed to build or install:

 * 

 *  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0', 'merge'), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0/temp/build.log'

----------

## snakeo2

im certainly no expert when it comes to reading programming code, but this section looks like it may be the problem. Looks like it's complaining about libdri.la

/extensions libdri_la-dri.lo libdri_la-drimodule.lo libdri_la-xf86dri.lo -lm -lrt

libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -shared .libs/libdri_la-dri.o .libs/libdri_la-drimodule.o .libs/libdri_la-xf86dri.o /usr/lib64/libdrm.so /usr/bin /usr/sbin /bin /sbin -lm -lrt -march=athlon64 -msse3 -Wl,-O1 -Wl,-z -Wl,lazy -Wl,-soname -Wl,libdri.so -o .libs/libdri.so

/usr/bin: file not recognized: Is a directory

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[4]: *** [libdri.la] Error 1

----------

## tliou

libdri.la seems to be involved with the crash.  What video card driver are you using?

----------

## snakeo2

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Link Control

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV730 PRO [Radeon HD 4650]

----------

## tliou

Not quite what I was asking. 

run this:

emerge --search ati-driver xf86-video-ati

and post.  Should be just a few lines.

----------

## snakeo2

sorry about that, misread your question. here you go:

 emerge --search ati-driver xf86-video-ati 

Searching...    

[ Results for search key : ati-driver ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  x11-drivers/ati-drivers

      Latest version available: 10.5

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 98,529 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.ati.com

      Description:   Ati precompiled drivers for r600 (HD Series) and newer chipsets

      License:       AMD GPL-2 QPL-1.0 as-is

Searching...    

[ Results for search key : xf86-video-ati ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati

      Latest version available: 6.12.6

      Latest version installed: 6.12.6

      Size of files: 899 kB

      Homepage:      http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   ATI video driver

      License:       MIT

----------

## tliou

Drivers are where the libdri.* files come from.  xorg-server looks for these, and in the mayhem of all the emerges, you may have lost some.  Try this:

```
emerge -av xf86-video-ati
```

Then try the emerge of xorg-server again.  Sorry it is so annoying.

----------

## snakeo2

emerge -av xf86-video-ati

 * IMPORTANT: 13 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0  USE="hal ipv6 kdrive nptl udev xorg -dmx -doc -minimal -static-libs -tslib" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.12.6  USE="-debug" 0 kB

Total: 2 packages (1 new, 1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

pulss in xorg-server first and fails . Is there a way to install the ati drivers without pulling the xorg-server first? here is the error output:

H -DHAVE_DIX_CONFIG_H -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -fno-strict-aliasing -Wbad-function-cast -Wformat=2 -Wold-style-definition -Wdeclaration-after-statement  -D_BSD_SOURCE -DHAS_FCHOWN -DHAS_STICKY_DIR_BIT -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/pixman-1   -I../../../include -I../../../include -I../../../Xext -I../../../composite -I../../../damageext -I../../../xfixes -I../../../Xi -I../../../mi -I../../../miext/shadow  -I../../../miext/damage -I../../../render -I../../../randr -I../../../fb -fvisibility=hidden  -DHAVE_XORG_CONFIG_H -fvisibility=hidden   -DXF86PM   -I/usr/include/X11/dri -I/usr/include/drm -I/usr/include/drm   -march=athlon64 -msse3 -O2 -pipe -MT libdri_la-xf86dri.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libdri_la-xf86dri.Tpo -c -o libdri_la-xf86dri.lo `test -f 'xf86dri.c' || echo './'`xf86dri.c

mv -f .deps/libdri_la-drimodule.Tpo .deps/libdri_la-drimodule.Plo

dri.c: In function ‘DRIScreenInit’:

dri.c:431: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

mv -f .deps/libdri_la-xf86dri.Tpo .deps/libdri_la-xf86dri.Plo

mv -f .deps/libdri_la-dri.Tpo .deps/libdri_la-dri.Plo

../../../doltlibtool --tag=CC   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -I../../../hw/xfree86/common -I../../../hw/xfree86/os-support -I../../../hw/xfree86/modes -I../../../hw/xfree86/ddc -I../../../hw/xfree86/i2c -I../../../hw/xfree86/parser -I../../../hw/xfree86/ramdac -I../../../hw/xfree86/os-support/bus -I../../../glx -DHAVE_XORG_CONFIG_H -DHAVE_DIX_CONFIG_H -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -fno-strict-aliasing -Wbad-function-cast -Wformat=2 -Wold-style-definition -Wdeclaration-after-statement  -D_BSD_SOURCE -DHAS_FCHOWN -DHAS_STICKY_DIR_BIT -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/pixman-1   -I../../../include -I../../../include -I../../../Xext -I../../../composite -I../../../damageext -I../../../xfixes -I../../../Xi -I../../../mi -I../../../miext/shadow  -I../../../miext/damage -I../../../render -I../../../randr -I../../../fb -fvisibility=hidden  -DHAVE_XORG_CONFIG_H -fvisibility=hidden   -DXF86PM   -I/usr/include/X11/dri -I/usr/include/drm -I/usr/include/drm   -march=athlon64 -msse3 -O2 -pipe -module -avoid-version -ldrm   -Wl,-O1 -Wl,-z,lazy -o libdri.la -rpath /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions libdri_la-dri.lo libdri_la-drimodule.lo libdri_la-xf86dri.lo  -lm  -lrt

libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -shared  .libs/libdri_la-dri.o .libs/libdri_la-drimodule.o .libs/libdri_la-xf86dri.o   /usr/lib64/libdrm.so /usr/bin /usr/sbin /bin /sbin -lm -lrt  -march=athlon64 -msse3 -Wl,-O1 -Wl,-z -Wl,lazy   -Wl,-soname -Wl,libdri.so -o .libs/libdri.so

/usr/bin: file not recognized: Is a directory

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[4]: *** [libdri.la] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0/work/xorg-server-1.8.0/hw/xfree86/dri'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0/work/xorg-server-1.8.0/hw/xfree86'

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0/work/xorg-server-1.8.0/hw/xfree86'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0/work/xorg-server-1.8.0/hw'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

 * ERROR: x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0 failed:

 *   Compilation failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3906:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           die "Compilation failed";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0/work/xorg-server-1.8.0'

>>> Failed to emerge x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0/temp/build.log'

*** Resuming merge...

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

 * emerge --keep-going: x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.12.6 dropped due to

 * unsatisfied dependency.

 * Messages for package x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0:

 * Usage of hal is strongly discouraged. Please migrate to udev.

 * From next major release on the hal support will be fully disabled.

 * Both hal and udev flags are enabled.

 * Enabling only udev!

 * ERROR: x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0 failed:

 *   Compilation failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3906:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           die "Compilation failed";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0/work/xorg-server-1.8.0'

 * Messages for package x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.12.6:

 * emerge --keep-going: x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.12.6 dropped due to

 * unsatisfied dependency.

 * 

 * The following 2 packages have failed to build or install:

 * 

 *  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0', 'merge'), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0/temp/build.log'

 *  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.12.6', 'merge')

 * 

 * IMPORTANT: 13 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

----------

## snakeo2

gonna call it  a day for now. Thanks for all your help. WIl report back tomorrow with any progress.

----------

## tliou

Error messages are so cryptic.  I searched on the message:

/usr/bin: file not recognized

and found this: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-787927-start-0.html

You are chrooted right now, is that right?

----------

## tliou

Sorry I just missed you.

Sounds like the problem is that chrooting into the system is creating a small problem with finding /usr/bin; the solution from another message as referenced in my previous is this:

export path= 

As the other author states.  That is not a typo, there is nothing after the = sign.  Then try emerging xorg-server again.  It seems to have worked in the other situation.

Have a good night.

----------

## snakeo2

Great find. That did the trick. I was able to emerge xorg-server without any errors. Do I now need to emerge the ati-drivers?

----------

## snakeo2

I noticed the following message "You must rebuild all drivers if upgrading from <xorg-server-1.8

 * because the ABI changed. If you cannot start X because

 * of module version mismatch errors, this is your problem."....so I added "udev" to my use flags and re-emerged xorg-server. I also ran 

qlist -I -C x11-drivers

x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev

x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard

x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse

x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati

x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev

x11-drivers/xf86-video-radeonhd

x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa

I'm also reading the Xorg-server 1.8 Upgrade Guide to try to fix any potential issues.

----------

## tliou

Sorry I'm a little slow this morning.

Great news.  I think that you're basically done here!  Yes, re-emerge all the drivers, then try the revdep-rebuild again.

----------

## snakeo2

thanks for all the help along the way. I have a few more questions. After emerging xorg-server, I tried to edit my xorg.conf file to delete sections for keyboard & mouse since those sections are no longer needed, but I cant seem to find said file. I also tried nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d and it doesnt exist. Reading this guide,

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.8-upgrade-guide.xml

it says to create an inputclass for keyboard & mice but since the xorg.conf.d file does not exist, do i need to run Xorg-configure? And what about fdi rules? I guess since hal is deprecated, fdi rules are no longer required? I Will try to emerge those drivers for now. I believe we have a similar ATI card, which drivers are you using?

----------

## tliou

The latest recommendations with xorg are to run without an xorg.conf.  I deleted mine last year and am happy with the loss of the former source of many headaches.  If your system is working now without an xorg.conf, don't create one!

I'm using x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati.Last edited by tliou on Mon May 31, 2010 4:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## snakeo2

I tried emerge ati-drivers and got the followign:

emerge ati-drivers

 * IMPORTANT: 13 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/ati-drivers-10.5  USE="modules (multilib) qt4 -debug" 

[blocks B     ] >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0 (">=x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0" is blocking x11-drivers/ati-drivers-10.5)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/ati-drivers-10.5', 'merge') pulled in by

    ati-drivers

i'm think of just running emerge xorg-x11?//

----------

## tliou

I'd recommend staying with the open source drivers.

----------

## snakeo2

Sounds good. I went ahead and emerge xf86-video-ati and it compiled with no problems. I supposed that if I already installed xf86-video-ati, i do no need to install these:

x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev

x11-drivers/xf86-video-radeonhd

x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa 

It's my understanding that radeonhd is deprecated and mesa is the generic driver.

----------

## tliou

I think if your system is working now, I'd leave it alone.  My problems on three machines with video drivers all went away when I switched to generic drivers a while ago.

----------

## snakeo2

thats a good advise. My keyboard & mouse are now working and my system seems to be back to normal. Thanks for all your time and help....much appreciated.

----------

## tliou

You're very welcome!

You now get to mark this thread [solved].    :Cool: 

----------

## Killerchronic

 *snakeo2 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  * The specific snippet of code:
> 
>  *                       die "${failure_message}";

 

Have to say that is the worst die message i've seen. I came across this thread via that and thankfully i'm pretty sure i know what i need to do, was also doing a world update and hadn't run python-updater yet, but it does sorta feel like someone forgot to actually write the die message lol  :Smile: 

Thanks anyway to those that posted before, think you may also have helped me with the k/b+mouse issue though not sure till i reboot which i hate doing and as its not really a desktop im not to fussy about.

----------

## tliou

Glad it was helpful.  Post again if there is trouble.

----------

